# Which laptop do you all use, and why



## zeppelin390 (Aug 25, 2015)

I recently bought an Asus-Q8LULR3 from Best buy and am having mixed emotions about it. It is a sleek 2-1 with 8GB RAM, i5-5200U CPU @ 2.20GHz. I was disappointing that the store did not have an SSD for me to try out or many different options with the i7. They have a 15-day refund policy which I plan on using the full extent of, I am just not looking forward to the multiple trips back and forth doing exchanges until I find the laptop I am satisfied with.
Anyways, what do you guys use, and are you happy with it?


----------



## ronlane (Aug 25, 2015)

I use a Macbook Pro and I am very happy with it. I switched in Dec of last year from Windows based laptop.


----------



## SnappingShark (Aug 25, 2015)

Currently:
MSI Gaming Series. Totally beefed up with CPU, Memory and Graphics power to see off anything I've thrown at it.

I use it for editing images (18 - 36megapixels in size) and intensive SQL Server database work (2-3tb at a time locally).


----------



## sashbar (Aug 25, 2015)

I have switched to MacBook Pro recently from a Windows laptop as well. If you edit photos on your laptop, you need a decent IPS display. And Windows based laptops with a decent IPS display cost about as much as a good MacBook Pro. So I thought what the heck. It is a nice machine, large SSD, 16 Mb RAM, i7 Quad, but switching from Win to iOS takes time, similar functions have different keys and names, and sometimes it is quite annoying.


----------



## zeppelin390 (Aug 25, 2015)

sashbar said:


> And Windows based laptops with a decent IPS display cost about as much as a good MacBook Pro. So I thought what the heck. It is a nice machine, large SSD, 16 Mb RAM, i7 Quad, but switching from Win to iOS takes time, similar functions have different keys and names, and sometimes it is quite annoying.



what size screen on that Mac?
The only mac in my budget is a 13"


----------



## Dave442 (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm using the MBP since last year. Always travelling so wanted something small and went the 13". Has only the i5, 8GB and the 250 SSD. Just finished an 8 hour presentation just on battery power. Seems to handle LR just fine, but I don't throw that much at it.


----------



## dennybeall (Aug 25, 2015)

I have a DELL Inspiron with touch screen, Windows 10, an i7processor and 14" screen. It runs Photoshop using my Medium Wacom tablet, MS Office and usually a couple other programs all at the same time with no problem. Only concern is screen colors may not be true. Music sounds very good also.


----------



## unpopular (Aug 25, 2015)

2009 Macbook Pro, 15"

It's what I have.

If I were to upgrade, it'd prob be a Eurocom mobile workstation with a 6 or 8 core Xeon. Multithreading is more important to me than battery capacity, not so much for photography, but for content creation, simulation and compositing.

My desktop is a Dell T5610 with two e5-2630 v2 installed, K2000, 16GB, will upgrade to 24GB soon, then another 32GB after that for a total of 56GB.


----------



## sashbar (Aug 26, 2015)

zeppelin390 said:


> sashbar said:
> 
> 
> > And Windows based laptops with a decent IPS display cost about as much as a good MacBook Pro. So I thought what the heck. It is a nice machine, large SSD, 16 Mb RAM, i7 Quad, but switching from Win to iOS takes time, similar functions have different keys and names, and sometimes it is quite annoying.
> ...



15".  I went to 15" Mac from my 17" Lenovo.  Did not notice any big difference. Now I think 13" would not be a problem. But I very rarely do any advanced editing.


----------



## oliverjackson (Aug 26, 2015)

A top spec 15" Macbook Pro. With a thunderbolt monitor and Pegasus Promise Raid. Two years old but can still edit 4k footage and is quick on the autopano renders. I know I could get a beefier machine for cheaper, but form factor is so important. With Lightroom previews stored on the laptop I can unplug and bring it to a presentation meeting with a future client and have my whole portfolio ready to present.


----------



## waday (Aug 26, 2015)

MBP. 15".


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 26, 2015)

Dell Inspiron 15.  It's what I could afford. 
I did add 8GB to it too.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 26, 2015)

Dell studio 1745.  Does what I need it to do.

Sent from my 306SH using Tapatalk


----------



## zeppelin390 (Aug 26, 2015)

I took back the Asus and got a HP Spectre 360 with the SSD, and holy **** this thing is fast. I read into how the SSD functions, and it is quite impressive. The only drawback is that it is a 13" monitor. I'm not sure if I'm just not used to editing on such a small screen and it is something I will adjust to over time, or if this will this continue to be an issue. 
Has anybody else gone from a 15" to a 13" monitor size?


----------



## boomer (Aug 26, 2015)

For me, My newly built beast of a desktop is where all my photo work gets done. But I just bought my new laptop about 1 month ago. It was between the Dell XPS 13 2015 and the MBP 13 Retina 2015. I was looking for good mobility with mild editing capability.

I ended up trying the MBP 13. It's actually my first Apple device. So far I am very happy. After 1 month of use, I am NOT even remotely convinced that OS X is better than Windows (or vice versa). But I will say this, the MB/MBP is by far the best product that Apple offers IMO and it is a very solid laptop with great battery life. Although, I am sure I would have been happy with the Dell XPS 13 too.


----------



## MRnats (Aug 27, 2015)

MBP 15 from 2011 i think. Nothing against Windows machines because I use one of those too, but after my last "top of the line Dell" kept giving me static spike bursts while doing any music recording I figured it was time to see what all the Mac fuss was about. Have not been disappointed.


----------



## waday (Aug 27, 2015)

zeppelin390 said:


> Has anybody else gone from a 15" to a 13" monitor size?


I debated it, especially because I have a monitor. But, I like the 15" when I don't want to be trapped to a desk.


----------



## waday (Aug 27, 2015)

As far as Dell is concerned, I jumped that train years upon years ago. I remember when I thought the world of Dell. I loved their computers. Then, the quality took a big hit, IMO. We had multiple problems with our second desktop, both sister's with their desktops, and brother with his laptop.  Even after all of this, my uncle a couple of years ago went to buy a Dell laptop. He had issues so he bought an HP (I think?).

Went from Dell, to HP (never had a problem with my HP), then to iMac then MBP. I've had my MBP since 2009 with no major issues (crossing my fingers it stays that way). I use a Windows for work, but it's an HP.

I'll probably never go back to Windows for my personal use, as long as the quality doesn't drop too low. The only problem I have with Apple is the price tag.  I want a Mac Pro, but I'd rather buy a new camera body and a few lenses for that money. Or a car.


----------



## medic2230 (Aug 27, 2015)

13" MacBook Pro with the i5 from 2011. Works like the day I bought it still. It can be a little slow when doing a 5 image HDR at 36mp a piece but it gets the job done.


----------



## medic2230 (Aug 27, 2015)

zeppelin390 said:


> I took back the Asus and got a HP Spectre 360 with the SSD, and holy **** this thing is fast. I read into how the SSD functions, and it is quite impressive. The only drawback is that it is a 13" monitor. I'm not sure if I'm just not used to editing on such a small screen and it is something I will adjust to over time, or if this will this continue to be an issue.
> *Has anybody else gone from a 15" to a 13" monitor size?*



I went from a 17" laptop to my 13" MBP and to be honest, I really like the smaller screen a lot better. When I travel I can drop the laptop in the camera bag and go and not have to worry about hauling another bag with me. I really thought when I bought it that I'd miss the bigger screen but haven't at all.


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 27, 2015)

I have used Macs since I used to do video editing out west for the mountain biking crowd in the early 90's.

I'm currently running a mid 2012 MBP 13".


----------



## snowbear (Aug 27, 2015)

Toshiba T1100


----------



## snerd (Aug 27, 2015)

Acer Aspire M - I bought it for the small size and weight 3 years ago, it's an ultrabook. 14" screen, 6gb mem, i5 intel, getting pretty slow nowadays, and the J key misses 50% of the time. Also, 80% of the time, hitting the right arrow will increase the brightness.............. it's not supposed to do that unless I press the function key also. Aggravating! Will probably go Mac next time around.


----------

